# SXK Bantam Bakkie, um I mean Box - mini Billet Box



## Spyro (23/3/19)

Have you seen this? Have you heard about this? Where can I get this? It's made by SXK. It's magnificent.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (23/3/19)

That's it. I'm calling it Bantam Bakkie. Done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (23/3/19)

$66 a little steep.

https://www.3fvape.com/mod-kit/3685...m-1-x-18350.html?search_query=sxk&results=602

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lesvaches (23/3/19)

is it just me or does that look 3d printed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (23/3/19)

Mini vape gear is so 2019, don’t think $66 is a bad price. They can take my money!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (23/3/19)

We started talking about this in the SXK BB thread.

I received a response from SXK this morning. Looks like 3fvape got a cheaper price.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (23/3/19)

Mmmm.......someone is unhappy with my statement

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hakhan (23/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> $66 a little steep.
> 
> https://www.3fvape.com/mod-kit/3685...m-1-x-18350.html?search_query=sxk&results=602


looks like they have removed this. link is not working.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (23/3/19)

This looks very similar or possibly a clone of a mod by limelight which Todd posted a few days ago on Instagram. 

Little fifty-50

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (24/3/19)

Jengz said:


> This looks very similar or possibly a clone of a mod by limelight which Todd posted a few days ago on Instagram.
> 
> Little fifty-50
> View attachment 161462


Not at all wild on the ultem though. 
Prefer the SXK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/5/19)

@Spyro , Get hold of @Richio 

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/just-landed/products/sxk-bantam-box-30w

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches (31/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Spyro , Get hold of @Richio
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/just-landed/products/sxk-bantam-box-30w
> 
> View attachment 167910


lol, i was about to post this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hakhan (31/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Spyro , Get hold of @Richio
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/just-landed/products/sxk-bantam-box-30w
> 
> View attachment 167910


damn was expecting it to be around 1k. will stick with my BB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

